# Mise a jour iOS8 sur IPad



## jpmorlot (27 Septembre 2014)

Suite à une mise a jour de mon iPad en iOS 8.0.2 la synchronisation n'est plus possible ? Il y a deux possibilités soit démarrer avec un iPad neuf soit restaurer une sauvegarde , dur dur


----------



## Lauange (27 Septembre 2014)

quel ipad ?


----------



## jpmorlot (27 Septembre 2014)

Lauange a dit:


> quel ipad ?




C'est un IPad 2 Retina wi-fi Cellular 128gb (ME406NF/A)


----------



## FalloutXtreme (27 Septembre 2014)

jpmorlot a dit:


> Suite à une mise a jour de mon iPad en iOS 8.0.2 la synchronisation n'est plus possible ? Il y a deux possibilités soit démarrer avec un iPad neuf soit restaurer une sauvegarde , dur dur



Tu parles bien de synchronisation entre ton iPad et iTunes ?
Si tel est le cas, choisis la configuration comme nouvel iPad. Ça ne te supprimera aucune donnée et tu pourras ainsi resynchroniser les deux.


----------



## jpmorlot (28 Septembre 2014)

Cool merci pour les infos , mon iPad est ok et la synchronisation est ok ! Merci


----------



## FalloutXtreme (28 Septembre 2014)

jpmorlot a dit:


> Cool merci pour les infos , mon iPad est ok et la synchronisation est ok ! Merci



Avec plaisir


----------

